# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Ưu điểm của cách đánh đề online! GhiLoDe.com đánh lô đề online nạp rút cực nhanh số 1 tại miền nam

## binhanvip

*đánh lô đề online trong gia đình*
Chơi không để ảnh hưởng đến gia đình và người thân. Nhất là các ACE đã có vợ con.
13. Trích một khoản tiết kiệm để mua số, nếu thắng dành một phần cho vào quỹ dự phòng, nếu thua bạn chỉ được phép thua hết số tiền mình định đầu tư. Chỉ chơi tiếp khi tự tay kiếm được số tiền đầu tư tương ứng.
14. Khi thua dài phải dừng lại ngay và kiểm tra lại các Phương pháp   đánh đề online   mình đang theo nhằm chỉnh sửa đưa ra các Phương pháp   đánh đề online   hợp lý với cách đánh của mình hơn. Không có Phương pháp   đánh đề online   nào là hoàn hảo và đúng trong một thời gian dài đâu.
* Ưu điểm của cách  đánh đề online   này là: không mất nhiều thời gian của bạn. Bạn chỉ cần soi xem hôm trước ĐB về con gì thì hôm nay đánh  đánh đề online    con đó theo công thức gấp thếp ( đảm bảo không quá 7 ngày sẽ ăn). Bạn có thể dành nhiều thời gian tập trung cho công việc khác của bạn như thế sẽ tránh được lo âu buồn phiền và mệt mỏi .... như thế công việc hàng ngày của bạn không bị ảnh hưởng ( nên nhớ trong cờ bạc nếu càng thua càng cay cú muốn gỡ thì càng chết sâu hơn...)
Đánh đề online: Cá trắng: 21 - 41 - 31.
Đánh đề online: Con ốc: 22 - 42 - 82.
Đây là KN của các ACE, tôi xin phép sưu tầm, kiểm tra (tôi đã kiểm tra sơ bộ và đúng trong một khoảng thời gian nhất định).
A - Phương pháp   đánh đề online   lấy  đánh đề online   nuôi trong 3 ngày 
Đã là  đánh đề online   nuôi thì phải dựa theo tần suất nghĩa là chọn ra con  đánh đề online   nào đang có chu kỳ đều làm con giống 
Phương pháp   đánh đề online   1:  đánh đề online   3 ngày theo "dạng kẹp số"
Thông thường 1 bảng kết quả có rất nhiều dạng kẹp số, các bạn để ý thấy những con nào kẹp giữa hai số 1 hoặc hai số 0 hoặc hai số 8 thì ta đánh cặp số đó trong 3 ngày là ăn, thường thì hay ra vào ngày thứ 2.
 Ở bảng  đánh đề online   giải nhất xuất hiện 71481, vị trí con 48 kẹp giữa hai con số 1, vậy ta bắt đầu thả cặp 484 trong 3 hôm.
+ Ở giải 3 xuất hiện 38718, vị trí con 71 nằm giữa hai con số 8, vậy ta bắt đầu thả cặp 717 trong 3 hôm.
cuối cùng chia sẻ thêm một trang để anh em tham khảo xuantocdo.vn , có nhiều công cụ hỗ trợ mình thấy cũng khá hay(vào bằng điện thoại nhé)
Chào cả nhà. Mình có một kinh nghiệm bắt  đánh đề online   đài MB để nuôi trong tuần xin chia sẽ với ace DĐ. 
Phương pháp   đánh đề online   bắt  đánh đề online   của mình (tạm gọi) là " Núp lùm chờ địch xuất hiện " như sau:
- Đợi con  đánh đề online   nổ 3 nháy xuất hiện. (Chọn con  đánh đề online   này để nuôi)
- Trường hợp có vốn hôm sau đánh lại liền. Ít vốn đợi 3 hôm sau nhào vô nuôi theo kiểu gấp thếp.
(các con  đánh đề online   này có đặc điểm là từ lúc nổ 3 nháy đến lúc nổ lại ít nhất là 0 ngày, còn bình thường thì 3,4 hoặc 5, 6 ngày: (ace lưu ý đôi khi cũng có ngoại lệ: ví dụ con 99 8 ngày, con 17 là 11 ngày...), xác suất nổ trong tuần =90 % (tức là bắt 10 con  đánh đề online   sẽ có một con nổ sau 7 ngày)).
Cách 2
- Đợi con  đánh đề online   có phong độ tốt xuất hiện (nổ nhiều trong 20 ngày)và
- Có tần số xuất hiện dao động từ 1 đến 4 ngày. (Chọn con  đánh đề online   này để nuôi)
Bắt đầu ngày mai 1/9/1010. Mình sẽ nuôi  đánh đề online   64, 47 
Một chút kinh nghiệm  đánh đề online   đề  xin được chia sẽ. Hy vọng nhận được sự ủng hộ và góp ý chân thành của các bạn
1. Tổng thiếu : thống kê những tổng đã ra của tuần trước đó đánh đề online
VD: tuần từ ngày 7 đến ngày 13 ta có các tổng đã xuất hiện là 3 7 0 4 4 2 5 các tổng chưa xuất hiện là 1 6 8 9, Ghép các số trong những tổng chưa xuất hiện  đánh đề online   như sau:
161 181 191 686 696 898<== ta có 12 con số để đánh cho tuần kế tiếp, KQ là CN ĐB về 18
Tuần từ 14 -> 20 các tổng đã xuất hiện  đánh đề online   là: 2 6 1 0 2 0 9, các tổng chưa xuất hiện là 3 4 5 7 8, Cũng ghép như trên
343 353 373 383
454 474 484 575 585<= 18 con số để đánh  đánh đề online   cho tuần kế tiếp, KQ là T3 ĐB về 58
Tần suất của  đánh đề online   rơi từ đề thường cách nhau là 4 đến 6 ngày trong khoảng thời gian này nó cũng có thể về lộn cũng có trường hợp là cách 1 đến 2 ngày nó mới rơi .( thường thì đề về các đầu 0 1 2 8 9 tỷ lệ  đánh đề online   rơi cao hơn )
Đánh đề online: Con cọp: 26 - 46 - 86.
Đánh đề online: Con heo: 27 - 47 - 87.
Yêu cầu  đánh đề online   đề
- Phải có niềm đam mê  đánh đề online lớn và ước mơ đạt tới đẳng cấp Thần Lô Đề, Thần Đề (cái này rất quan trọng đấy).
- Phải có tính kiên trì, bền bỉ khi chơi  đánh đề online vì có thể bạn “kết” 1 con  đánh đề online gần 1 tháng, vừa bỏ buổi sáng thì buổi tối nó về. Đau ko ? (những tay nghiệp dư hay mắc sai lầm này).
- Phải thường xuyên la cà quán xá, trà đá, bia hơi… để có thêm kinh nghiệm soi  đánh đề online của các bậc tiền bối đi trước !
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ đánh lô đề uy tín chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh de truc tuyen uy tin,  danh lo de online uy tin, ghilode danh de uy tin, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, lo de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh lode online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, web lo de online, choi de online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web danh lo de truc tuyen,  danh lo de online web nao uy tin nhat, ghi lode truc tuyen, ghilode .com, trang danh de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web ghi bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, web ghi de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web site nao ghi bao lo uy tin , choi lodeonline, site danh de online,  web nao ghi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web choi lo de uy tin viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web danh lo de, trang web danh lo moi nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de, web danh lo de online moi nhat, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode ty le cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang ghi lo de uy nhat, web ghi lo de online uy tin, trang lode uy tin hien nay, ghi lo truc tuyen uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de nam uy tin, trang web danh lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web danh lo de online, trang web lode online, choi lo de uy tin, nhung trang lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web choi de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode choi danh de uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

